
‘Brexit’ Aftershocks: More Rifts in Europe, and in Britain, Too - _of
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/25/world/europe/brexit-aftershocks-more-rifts-in-europe-and-in-britain-too.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-abc-region&region=span-abc-region&WT.nav=span-abc-region
======
ProxCoques
The stakes are getting very high already: the establishment was blind-sided by
the shattering wrath of the poor and disenchanted who saw voting out as way of
making their voices finally heard from under the neoliberal din of austerity
and social disintegration. This was a casual effort for them - a piece of
paper in a ballot box. But they now have an even more right-wing regime who
are showing every sign of not understanding the monster that has arisen. For
the first time in my life I'm scared - really scared of what might happen in
the UK if this goes badly. So far, I can't see many scenarios in which it
won't.

------
ck2
It's amazing what damage 1.9% of the registered voters, not even the
population, can cause when it is "winner take all".

US elections will be even more terrifying.

